
Microsoft Releases Teams for Linux - mindfulhack
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/10/21004846/microsoft-office-linux-microsoft-teams-app-launch-public-preview
======
mindfulhack
As a Linux and freedom lover, I think this is both good and bad.

Good because if you're going to use software as commercial as this, at least
now you can use it on a privacy-focused OS environment (Linux). I appreciate
that from MS.

Bad because this app appears to be closed-source - please correct me if I'm
wrong - and people can get a false sense of security with offerings like
Microsoft's, or other 'Linux' situations like China's spyware OS 'DeepIn', or
indeed Android which is 'Linux' and yet spies on you too.

------
K0SM0S
> this Teams launch could act as a bridge to improved Progressive Web App
> versions of Office

This, a deeper push to PWA, is the real meat in this. Also that, again,
Microsoft is truly serious about Linux, if anyone was left wondering.

The Fluid paradigm, documents as apps, is an idea I've had myself — when going
down to metadata rabbit hole with media tags, you end up on the other side of
the paradigm, wanting each data object to be self-contained thus essentially
"smart", functional, an _application_ in its own right.

I think Google has a similar idea with the modularity in Fuschia; not sure if
this applies to the data/logic dichotomy though or 'just' the logic structure
and user 'stories', workflows.

~~~
ksaj
> Microsoft is truly serious about Linux, if anyone was left wondering.

You forgot to mention how you've come to this conclusion. History doesn't
suggest the same thing you seem to be suggesting.

They've always been serious about Linux. But more about how to get Linux out
of their way.

If anyone is left wondering, and you've got the answer, it'd be nice to see
something more substantial as to why we shouldn't be wondering anymore.

It's true that there could be synergy. But that was the case back when it was
clear MOST websites were coming from Linux servers than Windows, in spite of
Microsoft's constant claims of being on the forefront there. They weren't.
They still aren't.

I'm definitely still "left wondering."

